# '11 335d ADVICE



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

No debate, diesel are in low demand especially in TX. If the OPs car was MSRP of 54-55 where as my MSRP was 57, i would hope the car would bring a couple grand more than what he buys for. I will unlikely make a move as i generally buy one and keep it 8 to 10 yrs.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Woulda thought diesels would be popular in TX with the distances and truck owners. I plan to keep mine a long time too.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

diesel trucks are popular. Rare in cars though. Lots of Jetta TDIs. i have seen 1 other 335D and it was about 2 weeks ago at work. The guy has about a 40 mile commute 1 way.

So, did the OP pull the trigger or what?


----------



## Strath36 (Mar 28, 2013)

I purchased a 2011 335d in December with 33k miles on it, loaded with everything but the sports package for 33k (i found it appropriate that it costed almost 1 dollar per mile) They were asking 35k.


This was in the bay area though so likely the car is more in demand than in some other areas.


----------



## SteveO8 (Nov 14, 2011)

Off the subject..........but why are you folks selling your 335D so early?
My wife and I love hers so much we may buy another, but not if there have been problems...we try to avoid temperamental, high-maintenance cars.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

SteveO8 said:


> Off the subject..........but why are you folks selling your 335D so early?
> My wife and I love hers so much we may buy another, but not if there have been problems...we try to avoid temperamental, high-maintenance cars.


I put over 40K miles on mine commuting to work in about 2 years. It was my first diesel and I did enjoy it but it lacked some features and I found it a bit boring to drive. Missed a manual tranny and it did not have the sport package. I was a bit concerned about keeping it beyond the warranty period and did not want to spend the bucks to buy an extended warranty so I traded it while it could still be certified. I may well buy another diesel, a 5 series or an A6, after they have been out for a while. I usually avoid buying a new car during the initial year of production.


----------



## DunkinV (Mar 6, 2013)

SteveO8 said:


> Off the subject..........but why are you folks selling your 335D so early?
> My wife and I love hers so much we may buy another, but not if there have been problems...we try to avoid temperamental, high-maintenance cars.


I'm trading mine in within the next few weeks because it HAS been tempermental. My car spent 73 days in the shop last year with carbon, injector failures, and ultimately a new DDE. BMW believes they have it fixed now, but I feel I'm rolling the dice once I pass 100,000 miles next month.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

DunkinV said:


> I'm trading mine in within the next few weeks because it HAS been tempermental. My car spent 73 days in the shop last year with carbon, injector failures, and ultimately a new DDE. BMW believes they have it fixed now, but I feel I'm rolling the dice once I pass 100,000 miles next month.


How much did you get for the trade? How many miles has it done?
My D is going through the same issues with one injector failure and carbon build up requiring the intake manifold replacement. It has over 60K miles mostly highways.

I'm considering trading it in for the new E250BlueTec when it's available.


----------



## DunkinV (Mar 6, 2013)

DC-IT said:


> How much did you get for the trade? How many miles has it done?
> My D is going through the same issues with one injector failure and carbon build up requiring the intake manifold replacement. It has over 60K miles mostly highways.
> 
> I'm considering trading it in for the new E250BlueTec when it's available.


I have a 2010 with 97000 miles and I've had offers ranging from 14,000 to 17,000 in trade. NADA loan value and Manheim auction averages are around 20,300 so I'm really expecting to get closer to that. I'm looking at TDIs so at this point bouncing around VW dealerships to get a better deal. I'll update when the deal is done.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Out of curiosity, I went to a Honda website to price out a fully loaded Accord and check for the trade in value of my D and got a low of $21K to a high of $25K. 

At that value I'd just keep it for now till all the various new Diesel vehicles are released.

As mentioned earlier it's hard to find a better replacement vehicle that has the same/similar performance + FE.
And to pay $20K+ more for a lesser ride is hard to justify giving up the D.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm still quite skeptical of this "carbon buildup" since owning several diesels where intake manifold oily buildup was always a known possibility and I never had a problem with it. The cleanup never meant a replacement of the manifold either. Diesels that are not driven "like you stole it" and have mostly local short trips seem more prone, but I really don't know.

As far as fuel injector failures, don't count out gassers at 100,000 miles or nearby, especially with direct injection coming around most engines. "Carbon buildup" seems to be happening there too.

I wouldn't be bashful in keeping my 335d for as long as I've had previous direct injection diesels, which is at least 150,000 to 200,000 miles, when even then, there was no problem with carbon buildup and just one injector went bad.

My $.02

PL


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Pierre Louis said:


> I'm still quite skeptical of this "carbon buildup" since owning several diesels where intake manifold oily buildup was always a known possibility and I never had a problem with it. The cleanup never meant a replacement of the manifold either. Diesels that are not driven "like you stole it" and have mostly local short trips seem more prone, but I really don't know.
> 
> As far as fuel injector failures, don't count out gassers at 100,000 miles or nearby, especially with direct injection coming around most engines. "Carbon buildup" seems to be happening there too.
> 
> ...


Thanks Pierre Louis.
That gives me more confidence to keep the D longer.
I don't baby my D and do tend to drive it quite hard. Just hoping that no more injector/s bite the dust!


----------



## DunkinV (Mar 6, 2013)

Pierre Louis said:


> I'm still quite skeptical of this "carbon buildup" since owning several diesels where intake manifold oily buildup was always a known possibility and I never had a problem with it. The cleanup never meant a replacement of the manifold either. Diesels that are not driven "like you stole it" and have mostly local short trips seem more prone, but I really don't know. ...
> 
> I wouldn't be bashful in keeping my 335d for as long as I've had previous direct injection diesels, which is at least 150,000 to 200,000 miles, when even then, there was no problem with carbon buildup and just one injector went bad.


I hear of plenty of people who haven't had carbon, so I don't know what the failure rates are either. Personally, I commute 80 miles to work so matter whether I stole it or not the engine spends long periods around 2000 rpm. I had carbon buildup and 6 injector failures that ultimately may have been due (partly?) to a bad DDE. I'm frustrated with BMW for not recommending we drive it like we stole it or additives that might help, but that's just my opinion after my own experience.

My plan all along was to see where I was at 100,000 miles. If the car was in a stable state and ready to roll another 100,000 I would have kept on. As is, this probably isn't the car for me. Due to the commute there's only so much I can do and probably should be in a fuel sipper, thus the TDI route. I guess we'll see. :dunno:


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

DunkinV said:


> I hear of plenty of people who haven't had carbon, so I don't know what the failure rates are either. Personally, I commute 80 miles to work so matter whether I stole it or not the engine spends long periods around 2000 rpm. I had carbon buildup and 6 injector failures that ultimately may have been due (partly?) to a bad DDE. I'm frustrated with BMW for not recommending we drive it like we stole it or additives that might help, but that's just my opinion after my own experience.
> 
> My plan all along was to see where I was at 100,000 miles. If the car was in a stable state and ready to roll another 100,000 I would have kept on. As is, this probably isn't the car for me. Due to the commute there's only so much I can do and probably should be in a fuel sipper, thus the TDI route. I guess we'll see. :dunno:


My solutions are what I have always done:

1. Use frequently-used brand name stations
2. Keep in mind dealers replace parts and charge double sometimes what highly capable private German mechanics might not charge or replace as much
3. My diesels used to accelerate enough to "smoke" the cars behind me routinely. While the 335d hasn't done this due to the DPF, I still drive like it.
4. No aftermarket additives. Dunno if using them add to the gunk or help. No data.

BMW is not known for the most robust design or reliability, but the 335d engine has been around for a while. The North American version is apparently under the most severe pollution regulations so in a way is a proving ground for BMW's technology. Its possible all of the various updates that are talked about on the forums have something to do with the "carbon buildup." Just speculating here....

PL


----------



## Alexmg23 (Feb 7, 2013)

Back to the original post. I just picked up the car with similar options for 31.5k at 14000 miles. Looking back it was a good deal, but I love the car so much I probably could of spent the additional 2k and still thought it was a good deal.

Btw after being on these forums I thought it would far in between seeing other 335d's, but the other day I pulled into a grocery store parking lot with two sitting right next to each other. Of course I had I join the party and park next to them.


----------

